
Does Elon Musk really understand Iain M Banks's 'utopian anarchist' Culture? - pmoriarty
https://www.theguardian.com/books/booksblog/2018/jun/19/elon-musk-iain-banks-culture-novels
======
arethuza
I'm not sure I would describe the Culture as "monolithic" \- they have
factions and splits and seem to accept these things as quite natural - even to
the point of supporting individuals who want to leave the Culture.

Just so long as BFRs are given Culture ship names everything will be fine....
;-)

------
Dan_-
I wonder if the writer of the article read the same Culture novels I did. Or
read them at all. "In each novel, the Culture faces an enemy that does not
agree with their values." I recall that mostly the Culture reacted to
aggression. Further, stuff like "for the Gzilt, they wanted them not to
'sublime', or transcend the known universe" is just plain wrong. In the case
of the Idirans, the war was put to a referendum and not decided by the Minds.

------
gabelevi
I suppose creating an interventionist near-utopia won't be so bad if we don't
run into any other intelligent life. The ethics of intervention are
complicated enough between humans, so I'm happy to defer worrying too much
about the ethics of interfering with other intelligent life until we find it.
And other than that, the Culture's post-scarcity near-utopia sounds pretty
great, especially compared to the current state of humanity.

------
telesilla
> a post-scarcity, hedonistic society where you could create your own drugs in
> your own body, change gender at will and where freedom was the highest and
> noblest sign of a civilisation.

This sounds great, why can't we have it without all the bad stuff? The
wonderful Ian M. Banks had to add conflict so it would make a page-turning
novel: real-life isn't so constrained.

~~~
dahdum
The Culture world trapped power hungry would-be tyrants in deep ultra-
realistic VR, indeed almost all competition went there IIRC.

So maybe one day we could?

~~~
394549
> The Culture world trapped power hungry would-be tyrants in deep ultra-
> realistic VR

That's an interesting idea. What book was that described in? I've only read a
couple of the Culture books.

~~~
awiesenhofer
"Surface Detail", absolutely recommend!

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surface_Detail](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surface_Detail)

------
zimablue
I've read all of Banks' SF and for one thing it's silly of the article to
criticize based on specifics, he created quite a large, complicated world so
obviously Elon can't agree with every specific.

On the points which are most attention-grabbing and wrong or misleading:

To say that "vast intelligent machines oversee..." is true but inside Banks'
book/philosophy there doesn't seem to be any "are robots alive" debate. He
seems to view any form of sentience equally, it's never a question. So giant
intelligent machines are just another form of sentient life created in the
image of their creators. They're just powerful characters, not malign
overseers.

Also to call it totalitarian is absolutely wrong. There are splinters in the
Culture, there are several semi-independant or outsider groups which are
tolerated. They intervene in politics but they don't really pick fights, the
Idirans came after them and declared war, it wasn't the Culture being
intolerant of their religion that's ridiculous. The Affront are a species
perpetrating an eternal internal super-holocaust. They're not just "brutal".

The way this is written totally misrepresents the works, I don't think the
author misunderstands them it's just poor attention grabbing dishonest
journalism.

------
LyndsySimon
I've not read all of the Culture series, but I've read enough to say that I
would prefer the [dys|u]topia of Snow Crash to the Culture.

------
freen
Betteridge's law of headlines applies here.

"Money implies Poverty" -Ian M. Banks

